# fell for love app prank? pls read!?



## Rhen

I am a loser in school with no friends so it'll be pretty embarrassing. People have asked me if I had twitter/facebook before and I said no because I don't want them to know that I only have online friends as followers on my twitter. 

I was reading one of my followers' page on Twitter. Then I saw my ex-classmate (lets call her Cindy)'s twitter by chance on my follower's page. I clicked on it and saw an app. It APPEARED to be a love calculator app where you type in your full name and the full names of 3 of your crushes and calculate compatibility. So I used that app and turns out that it was actually a prank so now my full name and my crushes' names will be sent to her email! 

After I was pranked, the love calculator website asked me to enter my email address and share the link on my twitter if I wanted to prank any of my followers. To verify if the prank was real, I entered my email address, used the app again, checked my email and BAM the prank was real! To make it even worse, the subject title is ''List of Jessica's crushes'' (fake name). So my full name will be the subject title! OMG!  After that I used that app again and quickly thought up of 2 female names (Olivia and Heather) and 6 other guys' names hoping that it'll distract her from my name. Now she has 3 e-mails from that love app. 

I quickly came up with a story to convince her that it was another person who entered my name. Then I created a new e-mail account, pretending to be Olivia. I sent her an e-mail using that account that said ''sooo you've probably gotten the 3 or 4 e-mails from the love calculator thingy? :/ ehhh rly embarrassing im the olivia person. i found you on twitter and thought you were rly pretty and saw the love calculator thing. i typed in the names of all the girls i know in our school until i realized i got tricked. can you please don't tell?  sorry about that. i cant believe i used the link 3 times without realizing i was tricked >.< if you know any of the guys or girls listed in the email pls dont tell them. they'll hate me so much. -olivia'' 

Then I created another e-mail account, pretending to be Olivia's friend and sent her an e-mail ''hi. you're from our school right? my friend olivia is also in the same sch as you and shes crying now after getting pranked by the love calculator. she has always had low self-esteem because her boyfriend has cheated on her before (back together now) and today she overheard her boyfriend calling another girl prettier than her. yes and that girl is one of the names she typed in the love calculator but she wont tell me who. if you have a boyfriend you'll probably sympathize with her right?? once again we're so sorry for disrupting or spamming your inbox. pls keep this a secret for us. olivia is even thinking of changing schools now. 

btw im one of your followers on twitter. will you block me after this incident? just asking...^^'' 

It has been 3 days since the incident and she hasn't replied to any of my emails yet so she probably doesn't know. But sooner or later she'll check her e-mail and then she'll tell someone and that someone will tell everyone  What should I do? I did an hour research on how to hack a gmail account so that I can delete that email but to no avail.  I'm still shaking and trembling while typing this.


----------



## Walter H White

Srsly nobody checks emails sent from apps, they are just gonna go to the spam box probably.


----------



## Rhen

Walter H White said:


> Srsly nobody checks emails sent from apps, they are just gonna go to the spam box probably.


but the subject title is ''List of (my name)'s crushes''. i know cos i did that app again on myself with my email. so she'll see my name in the title  and it wasn't in the junk box.


----------



## jealousisjelly

do people even check their email at all? i just use mine to sign up for stuff


----------



## blue2

lol you sound like someone that fell into a hole an couldn't get out, so you thought I know ill dig my way out, but that hole just kept getting deeper,the way I see it if your already a loser, you have nothing to lose,the truth will set you free..just tell her I sent you a bunch of e-mails cause im a weirdo get over it...


----------



## Fear Goggles

Calm the f*** down. It really isn't a big deal. You're blowing this way out of proportion, but I understand how you're feeling. There's nothing embarrassing about being attracted to someone, and I highly doubt you're the first one to fall for this prank. The fact that it was on her page probably means that at one time or another she's fallen for it too. The kind of fallout you're anticipating is likely completely illusory. If it ever does come up, just laugh along and call yourself an idiot etc.

It's okay to be at the centre of joke every now and then. Showing some resilience and being able to laugh at yourself shows a lot of strength and will actually make people like you more. There's certainly no reason to be thinking about killing yourself. I guarantee everything will be fine, and it'll be forgotten about quickly.


----------



## Rhen

Fear Goggles said:


> Calm the fu*k down. It really isn't a big deal. You're blowing this way out of proportion, but I understand how you're feeling. There's nothing embarrassing about being attracted to someone, and I highly doubt you're the first one to fall for this prank. The fact that it was on her page probably means that at one time or another she's fallen for it too. The kind of fallout you're anticipating is likely completely illusory. If it ever does come up, just laugh along and call yourself an idiot etc.
> 
> It's okay to be at the centre of joke every now and then. Showing some resilience and being able to laugh at yourself shows a lot of strength and will actually make people like you more. There's certainly no reason to be thinking about killing yourself. I guarantee everything will be fine, and it'll be forgotten about quickly.


i actually only have a crush on one of them tbh. but it doesn't make the situation much better. ik they wont hate me or anything for writing down their names but their friends and my ex-classmates will make fun of me. i still see my ex-classmates everyday even though we're in a different grade now. i see them before and after school when i take the bus, during gym, sometimes during lunch and they still say hi to me. they're also friends with my current classmates. :afr


----------



## mike91

dude if I was you I would just say what are you on about and play dumb and if they say do you like just say no I had a similar thing happen to me way before apps some how some one found out I liked this girl every one in my class was teasing (I did not know this) she end up crying over it so some girls came and got me and told me she was crying because I liked her I told I did not like any of the girls in my class and after that nothing more was said but dont get worried it only school they will b over it in a week


----------



## Rhen

mike91 said:


> dude if I was you I would just say what are you on about and play dumb and if they say do you like just say no I had a similar thing happen to me way before apps some how some one found out I liked this girl every one in my class was teasing (I did not know this) she end up crying over it so some girls came and got me and told me she was crying because I liked her I told I did not like any of the girls in my class and after that nothing more was said but dont get worried it only school they will b over it in a week


but that someone who told everyone in class did not have any proof....this girl has.


----------



## tony420

Ask her out to dinner


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I've done many regretful things through email. There were consequences but it blew over pretty quickly. No one really spread my crap around, even in my younger days when all of my friends back then were tight through MSN and soon on Facebook. Don't sweat so much. It'll work itself out.


----------



## Charmander

I remember this app from a few years ago. I was so scared because I thought my then-crush would read it, but nothing came of it and nobody will remember any of it in years to come, so don't worry about it. But stop writing more emails; you're just making the hole bigger. :b


----------



## Rhen

Charmander said:


> I remember this app from a few years ago. I was so scared because I thought my then-crush would read it, but nothing came of it and nobody will remember any of it in years to come, so don't worry about it. But stop writing more emails; you're just making the hole bigger. :b


Rlyy? Was tht person ur fren? Based on my experience from elementary sch to high sch, most ppl tell their frens abt their crushes n they ALWAYS get found out. Not to mention tht this person isnt evn my fren so she wont spare a thought for my feelings.


----------



## Mlochail

It's ok child. The Reaper will bring silence soon.


You did make it **** worse with those 50 other emails LMFAO. That was kinda stupid. Because you can't just laugh it off now if she confronts you. You can... what can you do? Admit that you're weird is all really. Just stop sending emails. Or do the opposite - SPAM app her. This way you will delete the others out of sight and will merely look like a troll.


----------



## J0HNNY

That all seems like a lot of effort. Tbh, she might not even care about your love interest.


----------



## Rhen

J0HNNY said:


> That all seems like a lot of effort. Tbh, she might not even care about your love interest.


she'll be shocked when she sees my name in the email because she thought i didnt hve twitter or facebook. then she'll tell her friends


----------



## J0HNNY

Rhen said:


> she'll be shocked when she sees my name in the email because she thought i didnt hve twitter or facebook. then she'll tell her friends


Lol maybe, but maybe not!


----------



## J0HNNY

And even if they do care, they'll prob lose interest within 1 week.


----------



## Farideh

People will always attack those who do not have any friends or who just seem lonely in general. People are ***holes and I'm sorry that a lot of us have to put up with them on a daily basis. Luckily, I do not see people like this very much but when I do.. I am not afraid to tell them what's up. That I'm not meant to be messed with due to the fact that I just look "innocent." That will make them think twice I hope or maybe if they're more stupid than they already are.. maybe it won't. Life sucks because of the people that are in it and because of money. Money money money. Not a lot of us have that. *sigh* I'd rather live on Mars where none of this sh*t is happening.


----------



## Ape in space

I had a scare like this a while ago. I was internet-stalking one of my old bullies and I accidentally clicked on some facebook button, forgetting that I was still logged in to facebook. So I was terrified that the bully would know that I was stalking him. But after investigating for about 15 minutes, it turned out that the button I pressed didn't actually do anything. But I'm always on edge when I go on facebook, like I'm handling a bomb or something. I'm always afraid that I'll press some button by accident and send something embarrassing to someone without realizing it. So whenever I'm on there, I put the cursor all the way to the left of the screen where there are no buttons.


----------



## Rhen

Ape in space said:


> I had a scare like this a while ago. I was internet-stalking one of my old bullies and I accidentally clicked on some facebook button, forgetting that I was still logged in to facebook. So I was terrified that the bully would know that I was stalking him. But after investigating for about 15 minutes, it turned out that the button I pressed didn't actually do anything. But I'm always on edge when I go on facebook, like I'm handling a bomb or something. I'm always afraid that I'll press some button by accident and send something embarrassing to someone without realizing it. So whenever I'm on there, I put the cursor all the way to the left of the screen where there are no buttons.


but that love app is REAL. i sent that app to my email and it worked  i rly dunno what to do. i feel so sh!tty whenever i go to school.


----------



## SuperSky

Has anyone mentioned it at school yet? Just try and put this in perspective - people have crushes all the time. People's crushes change all the time. Some people don't take their crushes seriously, while other people take them super seriously. There's multiple levels to this... 
Level 1 - does the email recipient even care that they got an email? (maybe they just did it cause they were bored and now have other things they're more interested in)
Level 2 - does the email recipient even care that they got an answer out of you? (maybe they specifically wanted their crush to fall for the trick, and don't care about anyone else's answers except for their crush)
Level 3 - is the email recipient going to be bored enough to mention it to anyone else? (believe it or not, there's probably much better gossip elsewhere that doesn't involve a socially anxious person)
Level 4 - is anyone else going to care? (again, there's probably better stuff going on)
Level 5 - how long is this going to matter for? (in a week's time, something more interesting WILL have happened... in a month's time, something more interesting will have happened to you, and you'll care about it more than this... in half a year's time, you'll look back on this and be amused by how freaked out you were about it...)

Chill, dude. It's embarrassing, but part of life is learning how to deal with embarrassment. Deep breaths, accept that it happened, chalk it up to experience, and start doing something different. Then repeat next time the memory jumps back into your head.


----------



## Rhen

SuperSky said:


> Has anyone mentioned it at school yet? Just try and put this in perspective - people have crushes all the time. People's crushes change all the time. Some people don't take their crushes seriously, while other people take them super seriously. There's multiple levels to this...
> Level 1 - does the email recipient even care that they got an email? (maybe they just did it cause they were bored and now have other things they're more interested in)
> Level 2 - does the email recipient even care that they got an answer out of you? (maybe they specifically wanted their crush to fall for the trick, and don't care about anyone else's answers except for their crush)
> Level 3 - is the email recipient going to be bored enough to mention it to anyone else? (believe it or not, there's probably much better gossip elsewhere that doesn't involve a socially anxious person)
> Level 4 - is anyone else going to care? (again, there's probably better stuff going on)
> Level 5 - how long is this going to matter for? (in a week's time, something more interesting WILL have happened... in a month's time, something more interesting will have happened to you, and you'll care about it more than this... in half a year's time, you'll look back on this and be amused by how freaked out you were about it...)
> 
> Chill, dude. It's embarrassing, but part of life is learning how to deal with embarrassment. Deep breaths, accept that it happened, chalk it up to experience, and start doing something different. Then repeat next time the memory jumps back into your head.


nobody has mentioned this in school yet...but she'll see it when she checks her email  also she doesnt like school and hasn't been to school for 4 months this year (and wont be coming back this year too). this is not a good thing cos in my country, if you fail school you'll have to retain a year in school which means that she'll meet my classmates next year!


----------



## Rhen

(continued from last post)

two of the people i wrote down in the love app include my classmates.


----------



## Brunette1990

I understand how embarrassed you must feel. In school I was writing notes talking about my crush to my friend in class. At the end of the class, a boy in our class managed to grab the note from my hand and ran off with it, he showed everyone including my crush the note. Everyone was laughing at me and making fun of me (including my crush ), I was so embarrassed at the time and thought it was the end of the world. However, less than a week later it was old news and no one mentioned it again. 
My point is the worst that could happen is that she could tell people and they could laugh at you. And that has not even happened yet, so maybe she isn't going to do anything at all. You could easily deny it was you and say you don't use twitter anyway so don't know what she is talking about. It could have been anyone that wrote your name. Please calm down as no matter how bad it seems now this will blow over, in a years time you wont even be thinking about it.

Good luck


----------



## artsavesmysoul

I know how embarrassing it must be,if she hasn't been to school in 4 months that means you don't see her at all you and you also said she's friends with your classmates right? even if she does check her email and tell those friends it going to be old news by the next week afterwards anyways and forgotten...that's not something people are going to keep remembering each year of how ever many years of school you have left to come.It's just an email people rarely check their emails anymore nowadays.


----------



## Rhen

artsavesmysoul said:


> I know how embarrassing it must be,if she hasn't been to school in 4 months that means you don't see her at all you and you also said she's friends with your classmates right? even if she does check her email and tell those friends it going to be old news by the next week afterwards anyways and forgotten...that's not something people are going to keep remembering each year of how ever many years of school you have left to come.It's just an email people rarely check their emails anymore nowadays.


i don't think they'll forget about it in a week. from july till now people have been calling me and the guy who sits beside me a ''couple'' just because we sit next to each other (assigned seats). i just laugh it off cos they dont have any proof. im 100% sure that they'll make a big deal out of this if they ever find out about the email.


----------



## patcat94

Trust me, it will blow over a lot faster then you think. Until then, that **** is probably in her spam box awaiting deletion.


----------



## helpme817

*Same thing!*

I am going to be such a loser. You know what I am going to do? Just say, "Seriously? Do you really think that _I _of all people would like him, a insert rude name here, and it's bullying to spread rumors, and I will not stand for it." When the people feel like they're being personally attacked, they'll shut up. It's a rude thing to do, but these people need to realize that they cannot do this..


----------



## SadSelf

Don't use the app for the love , it just a prank only not more than


----------



## Imaverage

id like to know what happened next..


----------



## xlavenderx

I'm going to sound like an *******, but I totally had one of those apps and tricked so many people into using it... I even forgot I had it and honestly I never once checked because I really didn't care. I also only installed the app because I has fallen for it myself, but it asked waaay more embarrassing questions than just my crushes... like if I masturbate, who of the same sex I'd have sex with, etc. So it could be worse!

Not that that's comforting exactly, but honestly, if I didn't care to check and see everyone's answers, I can't see this person caring either. Especially if this person doesn't even know you.


----------

